# Spanish,,,,,other than frying ??????



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anybody know a good way to cook spanish other than frying it ?? We caught some today and don't want to fry it if we don;t have to. Thanks in advance.

Scott


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

There are a few good recipes on the interweb. I broiled some in butter and paprika last night and they turned out pretty good. Smoked seems to be the consensus, but that doesn't do me much good since I don't have a smoker. 

I'm going to try tonight to make some dip out of the king I caught yesterday. I think you can do that with spanish too.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

"I'm going to try tonight to make some dip out of the king I caught yesterday. I think you can do that with spanish too."

Sounds Gross - but let us know how it turns out!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I've grilled it and It wasn't bad I've used it for mackrel salad and couldn't tell a difference I've bake it and it with lemon pepper or Tonys and it wasn't bad


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I marinate mine in zesty italian dressing and cajun seasoning. Then I grill it skin side down. Taste great, my wife loves it and shes not a fish person.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I like to coat the filets in butter and a little bit of minced garlic. Put in a broiling pan and broil for about 4-5 minutes before pulling the tray out and coating heavily with parmesan cheese and pushing back in for about 2 to 3 more minutes or until cheese forms a golden brown crust.

I can think of more glamorous fish that I'd turn down for this dish


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

GENTLE WOLF said:


> I marinate mine in zesty italian dressing and cajun seasoning. Then I grill it skin side down. Taste great, my wife loves it and shes not a fish person.


*I use these flavorings, and add worcestershire sauce and real butter in a pyrex pan and broil.*


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

I did some blackened on the grill the other day and made fish sandwiches with it. Just melt a stick of butter, get you some blackening seasoning. Use yor out door BBQ grill and an Iron skillet. Do it indoors if u wanna test your smoke alarms. Anyways, put yor grill all the way on high and put an iron skillet on the grill. Let it get hot. Coat your fillet's in melted butter and coat with blackoning seasoning. Put in skillet and cook a few minutes on each side. Toast bread, dress with tatar sauce, lettuce and tomato. Was yuuuuumy.
:thumbup:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I've made fish tacos with mine in the past. 

Lightly coat them with olive oil, sprinkle some pizza magic seasoning on them (or what you like) and cooked them in a frying pan on the stove with just a little butter in it. 

Shred some cabbage, homemade tarter sauce, cheese and sour cream. Roll them up in a soft taco and munch out.

In 15 minutes you can feed a family of 4.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i bake it for about 30 min


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

You didn't mention how big they were?
Spanish 2# and up are EXCELLENT grilled!
I use turning baskets so they don't fall apart ;-)

The smaller ones are great battered and fried or pan-fried similar to how Deeplines described, but I use a dash of Cavendars's Greek Seasonings... :thumbup:


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

MMMMmmm Bring em over we can do the blackened fish taco thing! BAM!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses !!!!!!!!!!! We broiled it with some butter and Tony's. Not bad :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I Smoke it , skin down of course , and brush Bull's Eye Hickory Smoke BBQ Sauce on it about the last 1 hr


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

*Spanish Dip*

Posted this recipe on another forum a week or so ago:

Part report, part recipe.....

The Spanish are in and so thick you can cast in any direction in pretty much any part of the bay and pick 'em up right now. Not the tastiest fish in the world in my opinion but I've always heard that you can make a killer dip out of smoked Spanish or Kings so I decided to give it a try.










The biggest challenge (or so I thought) was smoking fish on a gas grill. Turns out it's pretty darn easy....

I have a 3 burner grill so basically all I had to do was run the burner all the way on the left side on low and turn the other two off... (fish sits on the right side of the grill lightly seasoned w/ Lawry's). Using apple wood chips from Lowes, I soaked the chips in water for about 45 minutes prior to smoking. Dumped the chips into a pie pan (one your wife doesn't mind you never giving back) and placing it with the wet wood chips directly on the left burner.

Close the lid and watch the temp and shortly the smoke should start pouring out. I cooked my fish for 30 minutes at 200. If you notice the temperature getting higher than that your chips likely have caught fire and you need to replace them. In 30 minutes my fish was smoked perfectly and I only had to replace the chips once.

Now for the dip part:

I followed this recipe off the internet w/ exception of using double the ingredients and triple the amount of fish (as updated below). It came out so good that it was all gone that day. Some darn good stuff...

*Smoke Mackerel Dip*

10 pounds approx. smoked Mackerel crumbled coarsely

1 cup slice green onions

1 cup dice celery

2 cup soften cream cheese

2 cup sour cream

1 package dry ranch dressing mix.

Throw the first five ingredients in a large bowl and blend it all together, clean hands is the best mixer. Sprinkle the dressing mix over it all and mix again. If the smoked fish is properly seasoned, no extra seasoning is required. A little mayo can be added if the fish was smoked a bit dry. The dip should be a little stiff, but should spread with a little difficulty. If you want it to spread more easily, add mayo and/or sour cream.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Got this follow-up recipe from a friend - haven't tried it yet: (sorry about the caps - he don't do internet too good)

Try this recipe next time:

1. GET 4 TO 5 LBS OF FILLETED FISH, NO BONES, NO SKIN, NO BLOOD LINES. PUT A LARGE POT OF WATER ON TO BOIL WITH 1 CUP OF LIQUID GRAB BOIL (MORE FOR SPICIER, LESS FOR MILDER). AND SOME SALT. WHEN WATER BOILS DROP FISH IN AND LET BOIL 20 MIN. SHUT OFF HEAT AND LET SIT IN WATER TIL IT COOLS DOWN. 

2. WHILE FISH IS BOILING, CUT UP: 1 LARGE ONIOIN (VIDALIA), 1 BELLPEPPER, 6 TO 8 STALKS OF CELERY, TWO BUNCHES OF GREEN ONIONS TO INCLUDE THE GREEN PART ABOUT HALF WAY UP AND THROW IN LARGE BOWL. 

3. MAKE DRESSING- 1 LARGE BOTTLE RANCH DRESSING, 1 BOTTLE OF GOLDEN'S VIDALIA ONION DRESSING, 1/2 CUP SPICY MUSTARD, 2 TABLESPOONS OF HORSERADISH, 2 TABLESPOONS OF CHOPPED JALAPENO PEPPERS (CAN ADD MORE IF YOU WANT SPICIER), 1 8 OZ JAR OF SWEET PICKLE RELISH AND MIX UP. 

4. WHEN FISH IS DONE, PUT IN LARGE FLAT PAN AND FLAKE (MUSH IT UP WITH A SPOON OR FORK) AND POUR 1 TO 2 CUPS OF THE WATER THE FISH WAS BOILED IN OVER THE FISH TO KEEP MOIST. 

5. SPRINKLE WITH 2 TABLESPOONS OF MRS. DASH ORIGINAL, AND ABOUT THE SAME AMOUT OF TONY C'S SEASONING. PEPPER AND SALT TO TASTE. 

6. MIX THE FISH INTO THE BOWL WITH VEGIES, POUR ON THE DRESSING AND MIX. YOU MAY HAVE SOME DRESSING LEFT OVER - SAVE IF IN THE FRIDGE FOR THE NEXT TIME IN TIGHTLY CLOSED CONTAINER.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I like Lowry's Hawaiian marinade on fish before grilling.


----------

